
Ask HN: How do you find interesting companies to apply to? - 666lumberjack
I monitor StackOverflow Jobs, HN Who&#x27;s Hiring and a few language-specific sites already, but I&#x27;m aware that a lot of the most interesting jobs never go up on aggregators. I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s a good list of interesting small-to-mid-size tech companies that I could use to pick out some places I want to periodically check.<p>I&#x27;m primarily looking in London so ideally the site in question would have the ability to filter by location, but it might be worthwhile even without.
======
onion2k
Don't wait for companies to advertise. Contact them directly if they do
something you think is interesting and you have some in-demand skills they
might need.

~~~
666lumberjack
That's a good suggestion, but runs into the same problem - how do you find
interesting companies to contact directly?

